# WA: No smoking within 25 feet of a person in a park



## Magnate

Seriously?! Outside in a park, you have to be 25 feet away from another person?! And I bet there's nothing that says you can be closer to that other person if the other person is smoking...

Absolute insanity!!

Local News | Seattle parks chief relaxes smoking ban to a 25-foot rule | Seattle Times Newspaper

ray: save me


----------



## Mante

Magnate said:


> Seriously?! Outside in a park, you have to be 25 feet away from another person?! And I bet there's nothing that says you can be closer to that other person if the other person is smoking...
> 
> Absolute insanity!!
> 
> Local News | Seattle parks chief relaxes smoking ban to a 25-foot rule | Seattle Times Newspaper
> 
> ray: save me


Unbelievable! For one, how does this man have the power to enforce such an intrusion on personal choice? Two: What if you are far enough away from everyone and some anti smoking nut decides to intrude on YOUR space? Three: How does chewing tobacco produce any smoke to cause a health risk to bystanders? I cant believe these zealots think they can get away with this stuff.


----------



## Adrenalize

I don't live in WA, I don't live in the USA for that matter. But this is going too far. So say for instance, I'm strolling through the park enjoying the nice day. I decide to sit on the park bench, and pull out a nice cigar or even my pipe, and some other non-smoking person decides to sit down beside me. At this point, am I supposed to extinguish my smoke, or perhaps relocate my self? Should I ask that person to politely move themselves 25 feet from me, because I don't want to get a ticket?

All I can say is wow! I can't believe it's gone this far. It's not just the states, it's all over. Ontario has been smoke free for almost 4 years now. You can't even smoke in a cigar lounge, you know, a business that serves tobacco products. 90% of the people entering a cigar shop are smokers, they know the risks, but it's our place. It's just going to keep getting worse and worse for us BOTL's. Truly a sad time for pleasure smokers.


----------



## ejgarnut

The 25 ft is just a start apparently...

_After a day of public furor, Gallagher backed off.

"Based on the input from the public that followed my initial decision," Gallagher said in the news release, "I have decided that a gradual approach to a smoking ban is reasonable."
_

This is how they operate. Small steps at a time until they completely get their way. Is this person even an elected official? I doubt it, but there he is forcing his opinions on the public with impunity.


----------



## smelvis

I am going to work my way to getting off the grid, I am maximizing my pre tax deductions, My flex plan and will now make regular trips to Oregon for grocery supplies of all items non perishable and am pissed.

I will of course not bite of my nose the occasional pizza and B&M gathering is okay but I now say **** you Washington!!!! whenever possible!

Dave


----------



## pomorider

This is when the Anti-smoking squad is going too far.


----------



## MattN

I would hope someone would politely bring up the issue of grills in parks as well, if this b.s. is going to be considered.


----------



## dajones

NH considering banning smoking at public parks and beaches (and, one assumes, the various state forests/parks/beaches, etc.).

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...awmakers_weigh_smoking_ban_for_parks_beaches/

And you MUST have seen Seattle's proposal banning ALL tobacco products:
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2011111121_parkssmoking18m.html


----------



## Brilliant

My town banned the use of tobacco at all parks, America the free my ass


----------



## Zarathustra19

I believe this is where "Civil Disobedience" will come into play for all of us smokers. If my state or local (or federal) government tries to pull this crap, I'll go ahead and continue to smoke in the open air. If that means taking a fine or citation, so be it. We have to fight back against this kind of tyranny.


----------



## Magnate

Zarathustra19 said:


> We have to fight back against this kind of tyranny.


Washington State just overturned a voter approved initiative. I-960 to be exact.

I-960 was voted in by the tax payers. It says that it will require a super majority vote in the legislature to raise any taxes in WA.

The Legislature voted to overturn I-960 - EVEN THOUGH WE ****ING VOTED FOR IT!!!

Now, they can raise our taxes with a simple majority vote in the legislature.

The people voted, the legislature cancelled it.

WHAT ****ING COUNTRY DO I LIVE IN?!?!

I won't post my thoughts on fighting back, Zara. But I don't think voting and getting sent to collections for un-paid fines is going to do anything anymore. You can pull together a sit in, and the politicians will just stay home in their fancy houses watching you on the news and laughing.


----------



## Cigary

Man, how depressing reading about this. I noticed how things were going when I lived in Ma. for a few years and in Cape Cod they put in a ban on smoking when in town. I had the local constable tap me on the shoulder after lighting up my cigar for only 2 minutes and he told me to put it out. I really thought he was kidding,,,a second tap on my shoulder told me he wasn't kidding. This was in 2002 and fast forward thru the years you can see how this is just steamrolling thru the country. 25 feet boundaries from people in a park? when a person walks by are you supposed to extinguish it and when they walk by you get to relight? Something tells me you'll be doing this the whole time you are in the park. The only safe place (so far) to smoke is in our homes or on your porch and this is suspect if you have a neighbor for one reason or another doesn't like cigar smoke. I'm thinking of maybe getting as many brothers together and just buy a small cigar smoking island,,beach,,,little floaties and drinks with umbrellas. Who's with me?


----------



## slyder

What happens if the person is downwind of a smoker? Do you have to move so the smoke doesnt blow towards them? What a Joke. Sioux City IA banned smoking at public outdoor events. They host a Bike week every June where they block of a couple streets and the party takes place in the middle of all the buildings........NO SMOKING!!! The cops said they wouldnt enforce it unless there were complaints.


----------



## DSturg369

For all the beauty and splendor that WA state has to offer, the political agendas there have always been Conservative Extremists to the point that it's far worse than California IMO. I lived there for 10 years and although I made some friendships that will last a lifetime, I'm soooooooo very glad to be gone from there now.


----------



## jeepthing

The town In Indiana I live is trying to ban smoking in public and within the city limits as well as restaurants,bars and other public meeting places. . About the only exceptions will be lodges or places you pay to be members of(Moose,VFW ext.)


----------



## Magnate

DSturg369 said:


> Conservative Extremists .


Other way around bro, it's Liberal Extremists and Socialists.


----------



## DSturg369

I digress.


----------



## Magnate

DSturg369 said:


> I digress.


Sorry if I came across negatively toward you... I'm frustrated with our government here, and we couldn't elect a conservative to save our lives...


----------



## Rubix^3

*WA: No smoking within 25 feet of a person in a park ; Flatulence ok

:lol:

*


----------



## Plop007

wish it wasn't banned here in San Diego's parks, beaches....


----------



## Ozone89

This is why we need a revolution in this country. 

:fencing:


----------



## CraigJS

Even your wife? Assinine!


----------



## jfreak53

Magnate said:


> Other way around bro, it's Liberal Extremists and Socialists.


:amen:
Liberals and socialists are the ones taking away our freedom as you can see by us not now having a personal right to choose in health care, it's our country we get to choose not Washington. Thanks liberals and stupid obama, be ready for more of this stupidity.

LESS GOVERNMENT!!


----------



## jfreak53

Dang now their gonna ban my butt from farting next to someone, man all that I do a day I'm gonna be bloated! ha ha ha


----------



## Suzza

jfreak53 said:


> Dang now their gonna ban my butt from farting next to someone, man all that I do a day I'm gonna be bloated! ha ha ha


Whoa whoa... Don't give them any ideas


----------



## phalynx

Its ok for someone to not wear any "unnatural products" like deodorant,,,, but I can't smoke? I hate where everything is going.


----------



## MrBee

What a joke...The beginning of the end of freedom


----------



## Russell Pta

i cant express how mad this makes me. land of the free...... give me a  break. makes me want to start taking away their rights to see how they feel.


----------



## Cigary

*And me with only a 12 foot tape measure...bummmerrrrr*


----------



## gjcab09

Cigary said:


> *And me with only a 12 foot tape measure...bummmerrrrr*


 [big smile!] _I can never find the right smiley thing when I want it!_

*very funny!*


----------

